
Putin wanted to interrogate me. Trump called it ‘an incredible offer.’ Why? - severine
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/putin-wanted-to-interrogate-me-trump-called-it-an-incredible-offer-why/2018/07/26/7bb11552-90d2-11e8-b769-e3fff17f0689_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.6955dc83cf00&wpisrc=nl_most&wpmm=1
======
perl4ever
"Incredible" could be considered ambiguous. One can only speculate how it was
meant.

